# Gordie Johnson in Ottawa



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

In case anyone is interested/wasn't aware, Gordie Johnson is going to be hosting a free guitar clinic at L&M in Ottawa on the 30th from 6-7pm.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Nice - I'm kinda hopeful he's in Toronto on the 27th and finds himself with a guitar in hand at the Gov't Mule show... 

I know I've seen him magically appear at a couple shows here before and he's done some producing for them as well. 

Gordie is cool. LOUD, but cool.


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

Grady are actually playing at Sound Academy next week. I saw it up on the board when I was there for Flogging Molly last night.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

He's playing L&M in Calgary too, I forget the date on the poster but believe it may be the 27th


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Took a little look on the L&M site and he's already done Calgary - here's the link to the remaining clinics he's doing.

http://www.long-mcquade.com/news/1312/


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Sounds like a good clinic, I might be able to make it out.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

For any of you London area Gordie fans, he'll be at Bellone's Music this Friday evening...

http://www.bellonesmusic.com/


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

fretboard said:


> For any of you London area Gordie fans, he'll be at Bellone's Music this Friday evening...
> 
> http://www.bellonesmusic.com/


He's also playing at Norma Jean's in London that same night. (I plan on going.)


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

I remembered at 8PM. Damn. I really wanted to attend. Not much comes to Ottawa.


----------

